# Heartfelt beads question regarding placement in humidor



## jkjitters (May 24, 2013)

Ok, I am gonna try the heartfelt beads in my second humidor that I just got. It is a 100-count humidor with a tray and about 900 cubic inches. I want to go with 65% beads I think. Now here is my dilemma and my question: I am thinking about getting the 1080 cubic inch stainless rectangle humidifier from heartfelt and place it in the existing holder where the normal green foam would go. I also want to get either a medium (540 cubic inches) or large (1080 cubic inches) tube of beads and place it on the floor of the humidor beneath the tray. How does this sound to everyone? They would both be 65% beads. Also, I will be storing and aging premium cigars in here and will not be opening the humidor very much as I have my other humidor filled with my everyday smokes. Any comments or help on my plan would be greatly appreciated! Also, if you have any additional suggestions that would be great too.

thanks,
-Justin


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Have you thought about Boveda packs? The beads will occupy more space. You can rest your cigars on Bovedas without issues.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

i would skip the one on the bottom. the one on the lid will be more than enough. i have the exact setup in both my desktops for over 5 years now with zero problems


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

rH rises so if you only place on the lid your rH will be low at the bottom of the humidor.
That knowledge is from running calibrated hygrometers at the bottom and the top.


----------



## jkjitters (May 24, 2013)

I have boveda packs in my one humidor now and I really like them. However, I think the beads will be much more cost effective. If I were to get a extra large tube and just put it in the bottom would that work better then having both on the lid and the bottom? I have heard you want to double if not triple the recommended amount of beads so you can account for changes when adding or removing cigars and even opening the humidor.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

jkjitters said:


> I have boveda packs in my one humidor now and I really like them. However, I think the beads will be much more cost effective. If I were to get a extra large tube and just put it in the bottom would that work better then having both on the lid and the bottom? I have heard you want to double if not triple the recommended amount of beads so you can account for changes when adding or removing cigars and even opening the humidor.


If you want cost effective, go with Kitty Litter.. You can train it to your desired RH..

$10 for 15lbs!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> If you want cost effective, go with Kitty Litter.. You can train it to your desired RH..
> 
> $10 for 15lbs!


The OP asked a question regarding use of Heartfelts. Why keep up the anti HF tirade Jason? From what I've been reading in your posts lately you have an axe to grind re HF and that is fine but it is not the total story & not good advice for all. Relax mate, have a cigar (that you humidified any damn way that works for you) and lighten up.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

piperdown said:


> rH rises so if you only place on the lid your rH will be low at the bottom of the humidor.
> That knowledge is from running calibrated hygrometers at the bottom and the top.


Science would agree with you. Although it is "common sense" that water is heavier than air so humidity should fall, water vapor is lighter than air molecules so humid air rises.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

CheapHumidors said:


> Science would agree with you. Although it is "common sense" that water is heavier than air so humidity should fall, water vapor is lighter than air molecules so humid air rises.


Yep. Gave observed results instead of the science behind it. People have a tendency to go with their 'gut' instead of what science would dictate.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

jkjitters said:


> I have boveda packs in my one humidor now and I really like them. However, I think the beads will be much more cost effective. If I were to get a extra large tube and just put it in the bottom would that work better then having both on the lid and the bottom? I have heard you want to double if not triple the recommended amount of beads so you can account for changes when adding or removing cigars and even opening the humidor.


there are more cons for putting the tube in the bottom vs on the lid. it is going to take up a lot of space, and really isnt necessary. the amount of difference of humidity in a few inches tall humidor isnt as gross as i think you are led to believe in this thread. my wineador is about 30 inches tall and doesnt deviate more than +/- 1 from top to bottom without the fan running.

and you are correct on the beads being more cost effective. mine are over 5 years old and still going strong. that is my biggest complaint about this forum. you ask a question about beads and here come the cat litter and boveda crew.


----------



## jkjitters (May 24, 2013)

Tony- you would recommend just going for the lid only?


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

tony said:


> that is my biggest complaint about this forum. you ask a question about beads and here come the cat litter and boveda crew.


You need to take a chill pill. The only reason I suggested Bovedas is because they occupy less space and he has a relatively small humidor. I happen to use beads in my cabinet humidor and could not be happier; nothing against beads.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

jkjitters said:


> Tony- you would recommend just going for the lid only?


correct

with that small of a humidor you will be fine.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I use beads and have for some time. Very happy with them if you want to use kl that's fine but its not the only game in town.
Why knock someone because they don't use the same stuff as you.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

orion1 said:


> You need to take a chill pill. The only reason I suggested Bovedas is because they occupy less space and he has a relatively small humidor. I happen to use beads in my cabinet humidor and could not be happier; nothing against beads.


It's not about temperature, or medication. It's about the fact that we have a rule about staying on topic and specifically about discussing various other media not queried by the OP. Experience has taught us that when a member asks about beads, it's best to avoid advocating cat litter and vice versa. Check out the sticky.
Personally, in the case of a single story humidor, your fine with beads in the lid. However, when there's a baffle, such as a tray, it's best to add additional media in the bottom. I would opt for two small, or medium tubes for that. Distribution trumps volume every time. Even the medium tubes are only the size of a toro, so space impact is minimal.

Since moist air does indeed rise, I wouldn't charge the brick in the lid, but rather let it charge passively and just charge the tubes on the floor.


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

I have beads both on top and bottom for both my 100ct humidors and like the setup. Instead of a tube I put loose beads into a mesh bag on the bottom to conserve space. It you do it that was make sure you have some cello below your bag so you don't pull wood into the beads.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Personally, in the case of a single story humidor, your fine with beads in the lid. However, when there's a baffle, such as a tray, it's best to add additional media in the bottom. I would opt for two small, or medium tubes for that. Distribution trumps volume every time. Even the medium tubes are only the size of a toro, so space impact is minimal.
> 
> Since moist air does indeed rise, I wouldn't charge the brick in the lid, but rather let it charge passively and just charge the tubes on the floor.


The Turf has spoken. So let it be written; so let it be done.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Kook said:


> I have beads both on top and bottom for both my 100ct humidors and like the setup. Instead of a tube I put loose beads into a mesh bag on the bottom to conserve space. It you do it that was make sure you have some cello below your bag so you don't pull wood into the beads.


Or worse, salt infused water into the wood.


----------



## jkjitters (May 24, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> It's not about temperature, or medication. It's about the fact that we have a rule about staying on topic and specifically about discussing various other media not queried by the OP. Experience has taught us that when a member asks about beads, it's best to avoid advocating cat litter and vice versa. Check out the sticky.
> Personally, in the case of a single story humidor, your fine with beads in the lid. However, when there's a baffle, such as a tray, it's best to add additional media in the bottom. I would opt for two small, or medium tubes for that. Distribution trumps volume every time. Even the medium tubes are only the size of a toro, so space impact is minimal.
> 
> Since moist air does indeed rise, I wouldn't charge the brick in the lid, but rather let it charge passively and just charge the tubes on the floor.


Would you have the amount of beads on the lid be a lesser amount than on the floor since they would be charged passively and since humid air rises?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

jkjitters said:


> Would you have the amount of beads on the lid be a lesser amount than on the floor since they would be charged passively and since humid air rises?


Personally, I would install the largest brick that would fit, just cuz I could. As long as it's costing no space, why not?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Tritones said:


> The Turf has spoken. So let it be written; so let it be done.


:lol:
It was rather eleoquently put, wasn't it :nod:

I too like the tubes because they are about the size of a cigar and thusly a small footprint. 
Although I also have mesh bags for where I desire a larger load.

Best wishes, _Dafiddla_


----------



## jkjitters (May 24, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Personally, I would install the largest brick that would fit, just cuz I could. As long as it's costing no space, why not?


The only reason I asked is because I heard somewhere that beads should not be touching cigars or within a few inches of cigars because it could cause them to become to moist? I don't quite understand that and I am thinking that it was just a false rumor or statement. Also I asked that question because I was wanting to know that since humidity rises would it be smarter to have a higher concentration of beads at the bottom of the humidor.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

In tubes, beads don't actually touch the cigars. I've always avoided direct contact between beads and tobacco, simply because I don't like the idea of salts and silica dust on my cigars.

Something I always do with new beads, and especially important for beads in tubes, is to remove the cap and dump the beads into a metal strainer. A gentle shake removes all the dust and cracked shards that might sneak through the holes in the tube and find their way to the floor of my humidor.

Unless over charged, there's no risk of over humidification, based on proximity to beads.



jkjitters said:


> The only reason I asked is because I heard somewhere that beads should not be touching cigars or within a few inches of cigars because it could cause them to become to moist? I don't quite understand that and I am thinking that it was just a false rumor or statement. Also I asked that question because I was wanting to know that since humidity rises would it be smarter to have a higher concentration of beads at the bottom of the humidor.


----------

